
OpenSeaMap: die freie Seekarte - based2
http://www.openseamap.org/index.php?id=openseamap&no_cache=1
======
saul_pako
To this day, how reliable are these kind of maps? I am not to familiar with
open water maps and/or navigation but my experience from navigating close to
shore tells me that charts not being precise can be quite devastating.
Positive to the project as a whole, just curious. And maybe i just missed it
on the page, but do they cross reference submissions with for example
government funded mappings of the sea?

------
based2
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tw9RmMl7v5Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tw9RmMl7v5Q)

